# Teichzaun - Ja oder nein



## amselmeister (15. Aug. 2015)

Hallo

Unser Nachwuchs fängt ja nun auch so langsam an Aktiv zu werden.
Daher war natürlich mein Gedanke einen zaun hin zu machen. 
Aber nun stellen wir uns die frage ob man sowas überhaupt machen soll.
Einige unser bekannten hatten dazu was gesagt was unsere Meinung dazu etwas änderte. 

Sie sagten das ja Kinder von so einen ,,Verbotszaun,, noch mehr angezogen werden und zB auch Kinder die am Kanal Wohnen so gut wie nie ertrinken oder sonstiges. 
Meine Frau ist auch der Meiniung das den Kindern eindringlich beizubringen anstatt den Zaun da hin zu Pflanzen.

Wenn dann würde es eh nur ein Maschendrahtzaun werden in 1m höhe. 
Der Teich ist auch komplett im Beet. Gut das hält die nun auch nicht umbedingt ab , aber ich wollte es erwähnen.

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## fiseloer (15. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Andre,
Auf jeden Fall den Zaun bauen. Es gibt zu viele Fälle wo Kinder ertrunken oder fast ertrunken sind und jeder Fall ist einer zu viel
Gruß Klaus


----------



## Harry (15. Aug. 2015)

Eines meiner 3 Kinder ist über den Zaun und, wenn meine Frau es nicht gesehen hätte, wäre sie lautlos ertrunken (wie das üblich ist für Kinder).
Sie hing mit den Füßen im Zaun und mit dem Kopf im Wasser. 
Wie gesagt, ohne sich zu muksen.
Ich habe dann zusätzlich Estrichmatten über den Teich gelegt.
Die Pflanzen wachsen da durch.
Ein Teich ohne Absicherung und Kinder im Haus ist versuchter Totschlag. 
Gruß Harry


----------



## amselmeister (15. Aug. 2015)

Harry schrieb:


> E
> Ein Teich ohne Absicherung und Kinder im Haus ist versuchter Totschlag.
> Gruß Harry



Das finde ich etwas übertrieben. Aber ich finde dieses Argument gar nicht verkehrt mit dem das die das so besser lernen. 
Also wenn ein Zaun dann sollte er auch nicht über 1m oder so ein klopper, dann kann ich den Teich auch gleich Dicht machen


----------



## Freshwater (15. Aug. 2015)

unbedingt!


----------



## Christine (15. Aug. 2015)

Wir haben den Fall eines ertrunkenen Kindes hier im Forum schon gehabt. Glaubt mir, das ist eine Erfahrung, die man keinem wünscht.
Selbst wenn Ihr Eure eigenen Kinder soweit erziehen könnt, dass sie nicht in den Teich fallen, was ist mit den anderen? Wo kleine KInder sind, kommen auch schnell andere zu Besuch.


----------



## Harry (15. Aug. 2015)

Okay amselmeister, dass sehe ich ein. 
Der Teich ist erst mal wichtiger. 
So ein neues Kind ist schnell gemacht, dass machen macht in der Regel auch mehr Spaß und geht recht schnell. 
Ein Zaun, wie deine Frau meint, zieht die Kinder an, weil er verbotene Zone ist.  Und der Teich dann nicht? 
Für Hunde gibt es wenigstens einen Führerschein... 
Kopfschüttelnde Grüße


----------



## wander-falke (15. Aug. 2015)

Moin,

* - Ich hab's vor Jahren in der Nachbarschaft **erlebt - und möchte es meiner Tochter ersparen !!!*

Kinder sind neugierig. Ein Teich weckt die Begierde am Teich. Ich sehe es an meiner Kleinen, die jetzt 2 1/2 Jahre alt ist.
Entweder Steine werfen, oder mit einem Stock spielen, oder eben mal schnell dem Frosch nachrennen.
Kinder können auch in einer Pfütze von 30 cm Tiefe ertrinken.
So. Und nun?
 - Wenn ich draußen bin darf die Kleine an und auch in den Teich(wenn das Wetter mitspielt) - sozusagen Freilauf im Garten unter Aufsicht.
- Wenn niemand im Garten ist, hat die Kleine einen abgetrennten Bereich den sie vom Haus aus nutzen kann. Sandkasten, Schaukel und seit gestern ein Trampolin.
Ich habe diesen Bereich mit einem Zaun abgetrennt der, wie ich finde, auch was hergibt und nicht aufdringlich wirkt.

Alle Zäune die ich in Baumärkten, Versandhäusern und sogenannten Fachgeschäften fand haben mir nicht gefallen.
Grün, und relativ einfach gestrickt. 

Also wollte ich was beständiges und wurde bei Teichzaun fündig.
Ja, die 20 Meter haben 1.200 Euro gekostet. 
Aber; "Ein Kinderleben ist unbezahlbar"

Jeder muss sich da seine eigenen Gedanken machen. Und gegen das, wogegen sich einige versichern, ist ein sicherer Zaun eine Kleinigkeit.

Links der Teich......

 


Grüßle 

Euer Andreas


----------



## blackbird (15. Aug. 2015)

Hallo zusammen. 

Wir hatten dieses Thema hier schon einmal https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/468164/
Teich und Kinder -> immer absichern
Alles andere ist grob fahrlässig in meinen Augen. 
Sicher gibt es Tausend Fälle, in denen nie etwas passiert ist - aber wer will 1001 sein? 
Ich nicht - deswegen haben wir ebenso wie Andreas eine Hürde gebaut, die sicherstellt, dass die Zwillinge nicht ganz so einfach an das gefährliche Nass kommen

LG, Tim


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (16. Aug. 2015)

Ein heißes Thema.
Ich habe selber 2 Kinder (5+9).
Auch wir haben darüber diskutiert, den Teich wegmachen, Zaun drum, Matte drüber oder einfach so lassen und aufpassen.
Wie der Zufall es wollte, waren wir bei Freunden zu Besuch.
Kleines Planschbecken und Regentonne, ca. 40 cm hoch, offen und voll mit Wasser.
Sein Sohn war zu dem Zeitpunkt 2 Jahre.
Zum Glück waren wir in der Nähe, da er ansonsten in der Regentonne kopfüber ertrunken wäre.
Tage vorher ist er mit dem Kopf ins Becken gefallen. Auch Glück gehabt.

Seit diesem Vorfall gibt es keine Regentonne mehr und schwimmen geht auch nicht mehr.

Ist das die Lösung?
Bauen wir dann auch Rutschen oder Klettergerüste nur noch 50 cm hoch?
Aus über 2m runterfallen kann auch tödlich enden.
Wollen wir alle Gefahren beseitigen?
Geht nicht.
Also müssen die Kinder mit der Gefahr umgehen lernen.
Egal ob auf der Straße oder am Wasser.

Wir haben uns gegen eine Absicherung entschieden.
50 m von unserem Haus ist ein kleiner Fluss, den kann ich auch nicht einzäunen.
So habe ich bei beiden Kindern drauf geachtet, dass sie nie alleine draußen sind.
Sie haben von Anfang an gelernt, bis wo sie alleine durften und ab wo ein Erwachsener dabei sein musste.
Mit gut 2 Jahren meinte Sohnemann, ich komm da auch alleine wieder raus.
Ok dachte ich.
Da hab ich ihn an einer flachen Stelle (30 cm) ins Wasser gestellt und ihn gebeten, jetzt rauszukommen.
Schaffte er natürlich nicht, da es zu rutschig war.
Das war sehr heilsam für ihn. Danach hielt er an jedem Gewässer mindestens einen Meter Abstand.
Das gleiche hat meine Tochter auch so lernen müssen.

Wenn ein Kind verunglückt, ist das immer schlimm.
Aber im Straßenverkehr oder in Pools sterben leider jedes Jahr mehr Kinder als in einem Teich.

Ich würde mich als Eltern hinterfagen, ob ich meinem Kind helfe, indem ich alle Gefahren beseitige. Das fängt schon am Tischkanten oder Fingerquetschschutz an.

Nochmal zum klarstellen:
Ich möchte nicht, dass sich Kinder ernsthaft verletzen.
Aber der Umgang mit den Gefahren und austesten der eigenen Grenzen finde ich viel viel wichtiger zu lernen, als alles vermeintlich
sicher zu machen.
Wie sind wir nur groß geworden?

Noch ein kleiner Hinweis:
Falls einer ein Bobbycar hat und eine Rutsche, beides abbauen. Sofort.
Meine kleine ist zuletzt mit dem Auto die Rutsche runter. Das Kinderstühlchen passte leider nicht auf die Rutsche.
Auf die Kombi wäre ich nie im Leben gekommen.


----------



## jolantha (16. Aug. 2015)

Was mich immer wundert : Wieso können die Kinder alle nicht schwimmen . 
Meine haben schon beim Babyschwimmen mitgemacht, und für sie war unter Wasser rumzupaddeln einfacher als
über Wasser zu bleiben. 
Aber trotzdem habe ich sie nie alleine und ohne Aufsicht gelassen, ehe sie nicht ihr Seepferdchen hatten .


----------



## Freshwater (16. Aug. 2015)

Teichfreund2011 schrieb:


> Ein heißes Thema.
> Ich habe selber 2 Kinder (5+9).
> Auch wir haben darüber diskutiert, den Teich wegmachen, Zaun drum, Matte drüber oder einfach so lassen und aufpassen.
> Wie der Zufall es wollte, waren wir bei Freunden zu Besuch.
> ...



keinen kindersitz im auto, kein babyfon?
vor ein paar jahren war ich in der gegend wo ein befreundetes ehepaar wohnt, ich hatte etwas zeit und beschloss einen spontanen besuch!
während ich hier schreibe und dran denke stellt es mir sämtliche haare auf.
den beiden war 3tage zuvor ihre 3jährige tochter im pool ertrunken, einzelheiten brauch ich wohl nicht erwähnen, wer an diesem abend dabei gewesen wäre würde bei der überschrift dieses threads schon den kopf schütteln!


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (16. Aug. 2015)

Das ist sicher tragisch und ich will das sicher auch nicht erleben.
Aber zäunt man jetzt jeden Pool ein oder muss einfach besser aufgepasst werden.

Meine waren in dem Alter nie (!!!!) auch nur eine Sekunde ohne Aufsicht im Garten. Die mussten immer mit rein, wenn ich was anderes machte.

Was machst du denn bei einem Autounfall? 
Kein Auto mehr fahren?
Glaube nicht. Letztes Jahr sind wieder 1000e tödlich verunglückt.
Und jeder von uns kennt die Gefahr und fährt trotzdem.

Meine Cousine ist kurz vor ihrem 20. Geburtstag im Auto gestorben. Es gab auf der Strecke eine Eisstelle und die hat sie erwischt. Und der entgegenkommende und verspätete Bus war zu stark. 
mehr Pech geht nicht. Den Aufprall mit einem Auto hätte sie wahrscheinlich überlebt.
Also ich weiß schon was das bedeutet, einen Menschen so zu verlieren.
Aber ich fahre auch noch und das obwohl so viele Idioten auf der Straße unterwegs sind.

Ein Restrisiko hat man immer im Leben.
Das mit meiner Cousine hat mich dazu gebracht zu denken, dass alles im Leben vorbestimmt ist.
Mit der Geburt steht das Enddatum auch schon fest.
Es gibt einfach Schicksale, die anders nicht zu erklären sind. 
Ansonsten geht man dran kaputt.
Ich jedenfalls.


----------



## blackbird (16. Aug. 2015)

Teichfreund2011 schrieb:


> Ein Restrisiko hat man immer im Leben.


Genau. Und es geht darum, dieses zu minimieren. 
Nicht darum, die Kinder vor Allem zu beschützen. 

Die meisten Dinge, die Kindern im Haushalt und Garten passieren sind nicht lethal - "Ertrinken" leider immer...

Wohl dem, der "sicherstellen" kann, in jeder Situation die Kinder in Wassernähe zu beaufsichtigen. Entweder derjenige ist wirklich *immer* Herr der Lage, komme, was da wolle oder er ist eben sehr sehr einfältig... 
Ich habe das Gefühl, dass hier wieder Gartenteichumbauer unterwegs sind.

Kopfschüttelnde Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## Titran (16. Aug. 2015)

Ich bin auch Vater von drei Kindern 8;13;15
Sicher ist es tragisch wenn ein Kind im Teich oder Pool ertrinkt.
Wenn ich aber an meine Kindheit denke, wir hatten einen Bach 20m breit mitten durch unser Dorf, an dem haben wir manchmal bis zu 20 Kinder
miteinander ne Staumauer gebaut aus Steinen, damit es einen Pool gab, in dem wir Schwimmen konnten, ohne das auch nur ein Erwachsener in der nähe war.
Ebenso haben wir im Sommer immer Campingferien gemacht an einem See mit Waldanstoss, wir sind da auf die Bäume geklettert bis zu oberst oder im Wasser rumgewatet, oder haben mit nem Ast ne Angel gebaut und sind am Wasser gesessen.
Es sind aber deswegen nicht mehr Kinder ertrunken als heute.

Meines erachtens sind wir zu Führsorglich geworden und möchten unsere Kinder vor jedem Unheil beschützen, es gab doch nichts schöneres den Schulweg mit den anderen Kindern zu bestreiten, heute werden die meisten Kinder mit dem Auto zur Schule gefahren ( wohne gleich neben der Schule ) Als ob Autofahren sicherer ist.
Meine Kinder dürfen noch auf unsrern Bäumen rumklettern wie ich es tat, doch auch das gab schon hitzige Diskussionen am Gartenzaun.
Unser Trampolin hat kein Schutznetz, es ist aber auch noch keiner runtergefallen, sie haben gelernt die Gefahr einzuschätzen, auch wen manchmal alle 3 zusammen darauf rummtollen.
Treppenschutzgitter hatten wir auch nie eines, es ist aber auch nie eines unserer Kinder runtergepurzelt, nur das der Nachbarn, die hatten so ein Gitter.
Kinder lernen gefahren zu erkennen wenn man sie lässt, auch wenn es ab und an mal ne Beule oder blaue Flecken gibt.

Ein Zaun ist nur ein Hindernis das, das Kind verleitet irgendwie darüber zu kommen da es draussen ja so viel zu entdecken gibt, unser jüngster konnte aus dem Laufstall kletter 80cm hoch obwohl er nur krabeln konnte. da nützt auch ein Zaun von 1m nichts wenn er laufen kann.

Es ist doch viel wichtiger das wir unseren Kindern das schwimmen so früh wie möglich beibringen bei uns schon im Babyalter möglich, damit es weis wie es sich im Wasser verhalten muss. Babys können von Natur aus Schwimmen und haben unter Wasser die Augen offen und haben keine Angst davor.


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (16. Aug. 2015)

blackbird schrieb:


> Entweder derjenige ist wirklich *immer* Herr der Lage, komme, was da wolle oder er ist eben sehr sehr einfältig...


Mit anderen Worten nimmst du einen möglichen tödlichen Verkehrsunfall billigend in Kauf.
Den Verkehr hast du auch nicht im Griff.
Mal ne Frage:
Wie viel Kinder sind letztes Jahr ertrunken?
Wie viele sind tödlich im Straßenverkehr verunglückt?
Letzteres ist wesentlich wahrscheinlicher und jeder lebt damit und es gibt keinen Aufschrei.

Was mich immer nur aufregt ist, dass immer  der Teich als Teufelswerk dargestellt wird.

Demnach müsste zwingend jeder Pool, jede Tonne, jeder Wassereimer, See und vieles mehr eingezäunt werden.
Ist es der böse See, der Schuld hat, wenn mal wieder die Eltern zu blöd waren, ihrer Aufsichtspflicht gerecht zu werden?
Wenn so was passiert, pack ich mir an den Kopf und kann das nicht verstehen.
Selbst jetzt, wo mein Sohn ein guter Schwimmer ist, darf er im Freibad nicht alleine ins Schwimmerbecken, geschweige denn auf den Sprungturm.
Einer hat die Kinder immer im Blick. Entweder meine Frau oder ich.

Aber jetzt tummeln sich er und seine Freunde regelmäßig am Fluss.
Er weiß wie er sich verhalten muss. Andere nicht.
Die kennen die Risiken einer Strömung nicht.
Aber sowas muss den Kindern beigebracht werden.
Und nicht das neuste Spiel auf der Konsole.


----------



## Harry (16. Aug. 2015)

Offensichtlicher kann man seine Blödheit nicht demonstrieren.
Autofahrer mit einem Zaun um den Teich vergleichen.... 
Der Zaun ist der Gurt, die Airbags.
Macht doch einfach was ihr wollt, der Planet ist eh übervölkert.


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (16. Aug. 2015)

Titran schrieb:


> Ich bin auch Vater von drei Kindern 8;13;15
> Sicher ist es tragisch wenn ein Kind im Teich oder Pool ertrinkt.
> Wenn ich aber an meine Kindheit denke, wir hatten einen Bach 20m breit mitten durch unser Dorf, an dem haben wir manchmal bis zu 20 Kinder
> miteinander ne Staumauer gebaut aus Steinen, damit es einen Pool gab, in dem wir Schwimmen konnten, ohne das auch nur ein Erwachsener in der nähe war.
> ...


Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.
Genau so sieht es aus.
100% Zustimmung.


----------



## blackbird (16. Aug. 2015)

Titran schrieb:


> Babys können von Natur aus Schwimmen und haben unter Wasser die Augen offen und haben keine Angst davor.


Das ist Unsinn! Babys (jünger als wenige Monate) haben einen Luft-Anhalte- und Paddel-Reflex, den sie mit steigendem Bewusstsein wieder verlieren. 
Für Kleinkinder, die Krabbeln und Laufen können gilt das nicht mehr.


Teichfreund2011 schrieb:


> Mit anderen Worten nimmst du einen möglichen tödlichen Verkehrsunfall billigend in Kauf.


Das zeugt davon, dass Du nicht verstanden hast - nahm ich auch nicht an, nach Deinen Beiträgen hier. Sei's drum... 

Harry sagte es schon - schließt Euch und Eure Nachkommen aus dem Genpool aus, das muss gesamtheitlich betrachtet nicht zwingend von Nachteil sein... 

Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (16. Aug. 2015)

Harry schrieb:


> Offensichtlicher kann man seine Blödheit nicht demonstrieren.
> Autofahrer mit einem Zaun um den Teich vergleichen....
> Der Zaun ist der Gurt, die Airbags.
> Macht doch einfach was ihr wollt, der Planet ist eh übervölkert.



Hast du Kinder?
Dürfen die alleine auf die Straße?
Mit dem Fahrrad?
Aber nur in der Spielstraße wahrscheinlich.

Landstraße ist zu gefährlich. Könnte ja was passieren.

Hätte hätte Fahrradkette.

Nu haben wir uns wieder lieb.
Muss letztlich jeder selber für sich entscheiden und verantworten.
Geht alles gut, egal wie ob mit oder ohne Sicherheit, hats jeder richtig gemacht.


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (16. Aug. 2015)

Sorry Tim, dass ich nicht deiner Meinung bin und deine Einstellung teile.

Aber ich bevorzuge doch eine konstruktive Kritik und keine Beleidigungen.


----------



## Titran (16. Aug. 2015)

blackbird schrieb:


> Das ist Unsinn! Babys (jünger als wenige Monate) haben einen Luft-Anhalte- und Paddel-Reflex, den sie mit steigendem Bewusstsein wieder verlieren.
> Für Kleinkinder, die Krabbeln und Laufen können gilt das nicht mehr.


Wenn du mit den Babys regelmäsig ein bis zwei mal die Woche ins schwimmen gehst verlieren Sie diese Reflexe nicht, aber Mann/ Frau muss halt gehen. Es gibt ja dafür Babyschwimmkurse


----------



## blackbird (16. Aug. 2015)

Dass Du nicht meiner Meinung bist, ist durchaus in Ordnung, ich kann sehr gut damit umgehen, wenn es um unterschiedliche Meinungen geht. 
Was mir weniger leicht fällt, ist offensichtlichen Unsinn hinzunehmen... 
Ich finde es ok, wenn man sich selbst in Gefahr bringt, durch unzureichende Vorsicht. Schlimm ist nur, wenn die darunter leiden müssen, die es noch nicht besser wissen können...



> Wenn du mit den Babys regelmäßig, ein bis zwei mal die Woche, ins Schwimmen gehst, verlieren Sie diese Reflexe nicht, ...


Das wird Dich nicht überzeugen: 
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frühkindlicher_Reflex?searchDepth=2#Schwimmreflex
Aber 'nen Versuch ist es wert... 

Siehe auch: 
http://www.derwesten.de/leben/kinde...en-babys-von-natur-aus-tauchen-id7208552.html
oder 
http://www.rund-ums-baby.de/baby/schwimmen.htm

Viele Grüße
Tim


----------



## Patrick K (16. Aug. 2015)

Also ich bin auch für einen Schutz um den Teich ,min. solange bis die Kinder schwimmen können , was aber genauso wichtig ist, das ich meine Kinder nicht ausschliese , bei mir gehen sie mit an den Teich ,zB. beim füttern und sie werden spielend über die  Gefahr unterrichtet ,meist ist es doch das Verbotene, das Kinder über einen Zaun lockt und dann nützt ein Zaun auch nichts , Das Wasser gehört den Fischen und gefüttert wird nur mit Papa aber dann wird auch regelmäsig mit den Kindern gefüttert und da gibt es nicht , neee ich hab jetzt keine Lust

salve Patrick


----------



## Titran (16. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Tim nee es überzeugt mich nicht, da wir mit allen Kindern das Babyschwimmen besucht haben, hatten wir auch keine Probleme Ihnen beizubringen wie sie sich im Wasser verhalten müssen wenn Sie reinfallen ( schwimmen wie Tiere,Seestern ) und dies im Kleikindalter.

Das grösste Problem an den Teichen und Pools sind doch die Steilufer an denen Kinder ohne Hilfe nicht raus können, oder weshalb lassen wir ein Brett in der Baugrube, nicht zur Zierde sondern ich hab es gemacht damit reingefallene Tiere wieder raus kommen. mein Teich hat keine Steilufer


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (16. Aug. 2015)

Tim, ich glaube da liegt ein Missverständnis vor.
Ich möchte natürlich nicht meine Kinder oder wenn auch immer, in Gefahr bringen.
Ganz im Gegenteil.
Aber was ich mit dem Beispiel Rutsche nur sagen wollte ist, dass man nicht alles absichern kann. Ich wäre nie auf die Idee gekommen, dass meine Tochter da mit Stuhl oder Bobbycar runter rutscht.
Aber ist sie.
Ich möchte nur, das meine Kinder ihre Grenzen kennenlernen und einschätzen lernen.
An der Treppe hatten wir auch ein Gitter.
Aber die kleine hat schnell verstanden, dass sie mit ihrem kleinen Stuhl locker drüber kommt. 
Somit würde auch ein 1m hoher Zaun am Teich nicht viel bringen.

Nochmal:
Ich versuche natürlich meine Kinder vor lebensbedrohlichen Gefahren zu schützen.
Aber das schaffe ich 24h am Tag nicht.
Und ich schätze den Fluss in der Nähe gefährlicher ein. Den kann ich aber nicht absichern.
Also müssen meine  Kinder doch die Gefahr kennen und das richtige Verhalten lernen, oder?
Mich würde interessieren, wie ihr das euren beibringt.
Vielleicht kann ich ja was neues lernen oder neue Ansätze lernen.


----------



## blackbird (16. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Andreas und auch Pierre, 
das mag alles sein und ist auch alles gut so. Aber dennoch bleibt mein Einwand - Risikominimierung.
Wir haben auch nicht alles abgesichert, was geht. Wir haben lediglich Steckdosenschutz, ein Treppengitter und einen Poolzaun und natürlich abschließbare bodentiefe Fenster im OG, da man dort sonst ebenerdig rauslaufen kann, wenn man das Fenster öffnet. 
Ansonsten ist bei uns auch alles normal und wir versuchen den beiden so viel Freiraum, wie möglich zu lassen. Sie dürfen sehr viel ausprobieren und sind auch regelmäßig mit uns am Pool, haben ihren Babypool, der jeden Tag bei Sonne im Garten aufgestellt wird, einen Kletterturm, von dem sie abstürzen können, etc. 
Die Dinge, bei denen wir das Gefühl haben, auch durch permanentes Aufpassen, schlimme Unfälle nicht "vermeiden" zu können, haben wir mit einem weiteren Sicherheitsnetz versehen. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. 
Unser Poolzaun kommt weg, sobald die Zwerge eine gewisse "Vernunft" an den Tag legen - was wir von nunmehr fast Zweijährigen noch nicht erwarten. 
Und jemand, der das tut (Vernunft von Kleinstkindern zu erwarten), hat m.E. einiges nicht verstanden...

Viele Grüße und nichts für Ungut!

Tim


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (16. Aug. 2015)

Ich handhabe es wie Patrick.
Die kleinen waren und sind immer mit dabei.
Füttern säubern etc.
Dabei habe ich immer auf die Gefahr hingewiesen, dass die reinfallen können beim Stolpern zum Beispiel.
Deshalb immer ein Meter Abstand halten.
Auch an Bächen und Flüssen kann es zusätzlich zu Abbrüchen am Rand kommen und man fällt rein.
Das müssen die Kinder einfach lernen und verinnerlichen.
Auch das sie nicht alleine aus dem flachen Bereich des Teiches rauskommen haben sie bis heute nicht vergessen.
Das geben sie auch an ihre Freunde weiter und passen auf.


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (16. Aug. 2015)

blackbird schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas und auch Pierre,
> das mag alles sein und ist auch alles gut so. Aber dennoch bleibt mein Einwand - Risikominimierung.
> Wir haben auch nicht alles abgesichert, was geht. Wir haben lediglich Steckdosenschutz, ein Treppengitter und einen Poolzaun und natürlich abschließbare bodentiefe Fenster im OG, da man dort sonst ebenerdig rauslaufen kann, wenn man das Fenster öffnet.
> Ansonsten ist bei uns auch alles normal und wir versuchen den beiden so viel Freiraum, wie möglich zu lassen. Sie dürfen sehr viel ausprobieren und sind auch regelmäßig mit uns am Pool, haben ihren Babypool, der jeden Tag bei Sonne im Garten aufgestellt wird, einen Kletterturm, von dem sie abstürzen können, etc.
> ...


Na dann haben wir doch die gleiche Einstellung.
Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass bei uns die kleinen bis zum 4. Lebensjahr nie alleine draußen waren und wir deshalb keinen Zaun oder Sicherung brauchten.


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Aug. 2015)

jolantha schrieb:


> Was mich immer wundert : Wieso können die Kinder alle nicht schwimmen .
> Meine haben schon beim Babyschwimmen mitgemacht, und für sie war unter Wasser rumzupaddeln einfacher als
> über Wasser zu bleiben.


Weil die Eltern Schuld haben.

Eine Freundin meiner Kinder kann nicht Schwimmen...trotz Schulsport und Schwimmunterricht.....warum nicht.....Einzelkind und die Aussage des Vaters ...wenn das das einzige ist was sie nicht kann ist das nicht so schlimm, sie will eben nicht.
Wenn die mal ertrinkt macht er sich Vorwürfe....Meine beiden hatten mit 9 Jahren in der Grundschule schon Gold bei den Schwimmabzeichen....(15 m tauche, einen Abschleppen, Zeitschwimmen und Schnellschwimmen)


----------



## ina1912 (16. Aug. 2015)

Hallo zusammen! 
Ich habe jetzt hier eine Weile mitgelesen und meine,  dieselbe Diskussion gabs im Vorjahr auch schon mal. Es wurden viele verschiedene Meinungen geschrieben. und verstehe nicht, warum überhaupt kontrovers diskutiert wird, denn es wollen ja alle das selbe.
natürlich sollte jedes Kind schwimmen lernen. Meiner musste das vor der Einschulung machen. Denn auf nem Schulausflug in nen Bach zu stürzen kann ich von zu Hause aus nicht verhindern.
trotzdem schützt schwimmen können nicht vorm Ertrinken im Teich. Wie schnell sind sie auf den glitschigen Steinen ausgerutscht und haben sich den Kopf angeschlagen..außerdem, in dem Grundschulalter sind sie ja auch schon etwas vorsichtiger, viel gefährlicher ist Krabbelalter bis 4-5 Jahre wo sie noch nicht oder zumindest nicht absolut sicher schwimmen gelernt haben.
auch der Zaun schützt nicht hundertprozentig, wie wir schon öfter gelesen haben, denn die Neugier macht sehr kreativ und lässt sie Möbel und alles mögliche dahin schleppen, um rüber zu kommen. er reizt sie umso mehr.
Nach meiner Beobachtung sind die 200 oder 300 Liter Regentonnen das nicht weniger Gefährlichere das Kinder im Garten magisch anzieht. Hab meinen da mal am Gürtel rausgezogen, bevor er richtig reinkippte, zum Glück war sie fast leer. Aber schliesslich reicht schon ein Wasserstand von 30 cm zum Ertrinken....Fakt ist, dass man sie einfach nicht allein lassen darf, wenn man die Absicherung von allem Möglichem  nicht 100prozeñtig garantieren kann. Das gilt umso mehr, wenn ich Besuchskinder in Obhut habe. Das fängt beim Wasser an und hört bei herumliegenden Elektrowerkzeugen auf. Und wenns nur ne Baugrube ist. Ich kann nicht alles verbieten und nicht vor allem bewahren. Aber ich muss wenigstens in Griffnähe sein, wenn sie ihre Umwelt erkunden.
meiner durfte sich in dem Gartenteil nicht allein aufhalten, bevor er in die Schule kam. Bis dahin war ich immer dabei. Unter Aufsicht Fische füttern, Fussball rauskeschern, __ Libellen beobachten usw. Das war anstrengend, aber notwendig! Ob also Zaun am Teich oder nicht, muss letztlich jeder selbst entscheiden, entbindet aber m.E. nicht vom selbst Aufpassen, ansonsten wird man die Schuld lebenslang tragen.
lg ina


----------



## wander-falke (12. Sep. 2015)

Da sich dieser Fred nun etwas beruhigt hat möchte ich mal eure Meinung zu meinem neuen Vorhaben wissen.

_            (Hallo Andre Amselmeister, ich hoffe du verzeihst mir dass ich gerade deinen Fred kapere   )_

Wie ihr sicher alle eifrig mitgelesen habt erweitere ich gerade meinen Sauna-Pool.  
Bei der "Reparatur" des Einlaufbeckens für den Luftheber kam mir dann die Idee: Ich baue meine derzeit 2 1/2 Jahre alten Tochter einen eigenen Pool.
Kurzerhand wurde der Bereich vergrößert und soll auch, da LH Einlauf, zunächst Pflanzenfrei bleiben.

Das gibt Ihr Plansch-Becken, so dass sie gar nicht auf die Idee kommen muss in den großen Teich zu gehen. Sie ist derzeit jeden Tag mit mir am Teich und lernt dass Wasser nicht nur Nass ist.
Ich möchte dass sie in einem Jahr weiß, dass der Große Teich für sie Tabu ist. Nicht nur weil dort ein paar Fische und Pflanzen rumschwimmen sind.
Das ist mein Erziehungsauftrag bis zur nächsten Badesaison 2016 zum Thema Teich und Kinder.
Dies entbindet mich aber nicht davon aufzupassen.
wenn die sauna dann im Gartenhaus installiert ist, dann ist sie alt genug.

Grüßle 

Euer Andreas


----------



## Wetterleuchten (25. Feb. 2016)

Ich möchte gerne nochmal auf den Beitrag von @wander-falke und den Steckzaun aus Beitrag #8 zurückkommen.

Hallo Andreas,

mir geht's ja ganz ähnlich wie dir, auf Werksgelände-Ambiente würde ich gerne verzichten und Teich sehen möchte ich auch. Ich würde also lieber etwas mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen und was optisch ansprechendes und sicheres bauen. Gerade, weil mein Teich mit einer Seite an einen schmalen Weg grenzt und der Kleine da nur blöd stolpern muss. (Oder irgendwann die Kleinen, kommt drauf an, was meine Jungen so vorhaben).
Wie geht es deinem Steckzaun denn inzwischen, kannst du ihn empfehlen oder ist er doch nicht so toll wie auf Teichzaun.de?
Verstehe ich das richtig, die Steckelemente sind 125 cm lang, werden also 25 cm tief in den Boden gesteckt?


Mein Teich ist aus Beton und der Boden lehmig mit den üblichen Steinchen drin. Aus Platzgründen möchte ich den Zaun an den zwei gefährlichen Seiten direkt am Teich einstecken und die Betonmauer als Führung nehmen. Das müsste doch eigentlich gehen, oder?


----------



## amselmeister (25. Feb. 2016)

Also ich habe ja auch immer noch nichts manache das aber dieses Frühjahr. Also entweeder mache ich einfach Maschendraht drum mit Einschlaghülsen und Holzpfählen oder eine Baustahlmatte drüber.

Optisch besser von weitem wäre ja die Baustahlmatte. Nur ist das überhaupt "Gesund" für den teich? Ich meine da kommt doch dann bestimmt auch immer was in den teich. Weil das Edelstahlteil ist sehr teuer und abschmiergeln und streichen das geht ja wohl auch kaum.

ausserdem ist das blöd weil die Pflanzen dann da immer durchwachsen und man muss das teil immer mit 2 Mann weg nehmen wenn man beim Teich bei will.

So ein Zaun aussen drumzu finde ich stört die gesammt Optik aber sehr.


----------



## mitch (25. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Andre


amselmeister schrieb:


> Weil das Edelstahlteil ist sehr teuer und abschmiergeln und streichen das geht ja wohl auch kaum


wenn es "echtes" Edelstahl ist sollte es rostfrei sein - also auch kein schirgeln & streichen.


Aber stell dir mal vor wenn so ein keines Beinchen durch die Matte tritt und hängen bleibt und dann vor lauter Panik .... will ich gar ned wissen.
es sind schon Menschen in Regenpfützen ertrunken.

ein richtiger Zaun drumherum ist noch am sichersten.


----------



## wander-falke (25. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Beate,

da wir ja nicht gerade sehr weit auseinander wohnen . PLZ 67149 kannst du dir den Zaun gerne mal anschauen.



Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Wie geht es deinem Steckzaun denn inzwischen, kannst du ihn empfehlen oder ist er doch nicht so toll wie auf Teichzaun.de?



Bedingungslos kann ich das Zaunsystem  empfehlen.
Ich mag es rustikal, daher hat er jetzt auch etwas Rost angesetzt und wirkt noch "natürlicher", da ich den unbehandelten stahl habe.
Wer es nicht mag, kann auch einen verzinkten haben der dann etwas silber wirkt, wenn man es mag, eine Alternative zum rostigen Zaun. 



Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig, die Steckelemente sind 125 cm lang, werden also 25 cm tief in den Boden gesteckt?



Ja. Die Elemente habe ich mit einem 500 gr Fäustel in den Boden( Lehm) geschlagen. Wo es über Wege ging habe ich das Fundament mit einem 12er Bohrer angebohrt.
Mit einer Latte und Wasserwaage etwas justiert und die Oberkante ausgerichtet. Fertig. Dauerte ca 2 Stunden den Zaun aufzustellen.
Der Zaun steht so fest, dass ich die kleine bedenkenlos in den Garten gehen lassen kann (zumindest was den Teich anbelangt) unter der Voraussetzung dass die Türen geschloßen sind. Ja, der Türverschluß ist schwergängig, aber gerade das ist gewollt, denn meine Kleine fängt unterdessen schon an die ersten Versuche zu starten die Türen zu öffnen.




Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Mein Teich ist aus Beton und der Boden lehmig mit den üblichen Steinchen drin. Aus Platzgründen möchte ich den Zaun an den zwei gefährlichen Seiten direkt am Teich einstecken und die Betonmauer als Führung nehmen. Das müsste doch eigentlich gehen, oder?



Geht, sofern der Beton unterhalb der Erde keinen Wulst hat an dem der Stab nicht vorbei kommt.
Ich habe meine offene Kellertreppe mit dem Zaun gesichert. Abfallend auf etwa 30 cm, denn es gibt auch 50 cm Elemente.
Das Treppengeländer am Eingang habe ich auch damit gemacht, allerdings zusätzlich verschweißt und mit einer hochwertigen Farbe mattschwarz gestrichen.

Wenn die Kleine groß genug ist, dass der Zaun abgebaut werden kann, werden die Elemente, - wie an meiner Treppe, vor dem Haus in meine Sandsteinmauer integriert. Recycelt sozusagen....

Bild 1 und 2 => Einganstreppe geschweißt
Bild 3 Zaun vor dem Haus mit Tür
Bild 4 und 5 Zaun hinterdem Haus mit Tür
          

@amselmeister 


amselmeister schrieb:


> So ein Zaun aussen drumzu finde ich stört die gesammt Optik aber sehr.


Genau desshalb habe ich den Steckzaun, denn der Verschwindet wenn rostig und zugewachsen. Zudem steht er nicht um den Teich, sondern grenzt einen vom haus zugänglichen Teil des Garten für das Kind ein. 
Wie gesagt man muss es mögen und sicher passt ein rostiger Steckzaun nicht in jeden Garten. Bevor ich aber einen Maschendrahtzaun oder eine Baustahlmatte verwende schütte ich lieber meinen Teich zu.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (26. Feb. 2016)

Hi Andreas, 

Danke für's Besichtigungsangebot. Da komme ich gerne drauf zurück, muss nur den lieben GöGa noch motivieren, dass er mitkommt. Der ist nämlich noch seeehr zaunskeptisch.

Aber dass der Zaun hält, was er verspricht, freut mich, denn den kann ich mir tatsächlich als "nicht gartenverschandelnd" vorstellen.
Und ein bisschen Flugrost fügt sich optisch bestimmt ganz gut ein zwischen altem Haus und "wilder Gartenoptik". Und notfalls kann man da bestimmt im Herbst mal mit einem Balistol getränkten Lappen drüber gehen, dann rostests vielleicht langsamer. Gefällt mir glaub jetzt schon sehr.

P.S. Schönes Grundstück hast du da und noch jede Menge Baustellen. Doch, würd ich mir echt gerne näher ansehen.


----------



## amselmeister (26. Feb. 2016)

Und das ist der Zaun von hier?

http://www.teichzaun.de/light-Teich-Steckzaun.php

Puh der ist ja sehr kostspielig, 50€ pro Meter.


----------



## troll20 (26. Feb. 2016)

Halt echte Handarbeit, oder gehst du für 2,50€ die Stunde arbeiten?


----------



## amselmeister (26. Feb. 2016)

Ja das schon 

Kennt sich jemand mit diesen Maschendrahtzaun komplett sets aus. diese Metallpfosten wie werden die im boden festegmacht?
Muss man die Einbetonieren oder kann man die so einbudeln oder Schlagen?


----------



## blackbird (26. Feb. 2016)

Maschendrahtzaun braucht etwas Spannung... Ein Nachbar hat seinen nur in die Erde getrieben... alles schief und krumm und instabil
Wir haben diese Stabmatten, die sind in sich stabil und daher funktioniert es damit auch mit einfach nur in die Erde "dängeln"  
Viele Grüße
Tim


----------



## amselmeister (26. Feb. 2016)

wie meinst du nur in die Erde getrieben? Ich dachte daran diese Einschlaghülsen zu nehmen die es dafür extra gibt. Und dann mit den Pfählen die ja bei diesen Sets ja dabei sind. 
Falls man das so macht.

Ja diese Stabmatten sind ja komplette Metallzäune, das ist ja sehr Stabil. Das ist richtig. 

Tja es soll einerseits sicher sein, aber auch zur Optik passen , aber auch nicht so überteuert sein.
Gar nicht so einfach. zumal ja da noch 2 "Türen" rein sollen.
Oder halt die sache mit der Baustahlmatte drauf legen.


----------



## amselmeister (27. Feb. 2016)

Ich habe da nochmal eine frage zum Maschendrahtgeflecht. 

Kann man das auch so machen das man sich so 2 oder 3 Elemente macht die man auf den teich legt? 
also so wie ich das vorhatte mit der baustahlmatte nur halt mit Maschendrahtzaun? Ist das wohl Stabil genug?

also sogesehen ein Rahmen aus Holzpfosten oder stabilen Latten , ggf auch noch mit verstrebung in der Mitte und dann da drüber komplett das Zaungeflecht. ?
Also nur das 1 Element so 2,5 x1,5 Meter ist.


----------



## sugger1234 (27. Feb. 2016)

einfach alle 1,5 m einen 1m hohen Pfosten einschlagen und ein Hasenstallgitter am besten 1 m hoch rumziehen und eine Tür bauen aus einen Rahmen und ein paar Zaunlatten, das hält min 4 Jahre bis die Kinder schwimmen können, an diesem Hasenstallgitter kann auch keiner hochkraxeln nicht vergessen auch bei der Tür oben einen streifen Gitter einzubauen, Türverriegelung innen einbauen
hat  bei uns sehr gut geklappt


----------



## wander-falke (27. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Andre,
mal ehrlich, willst du den Teich nicht gleich zuschütten?





Wenn das dein Teich ist, dann hast du genügend Platz aussenrum um einen Zaun zu ziehen, oder für die nächsten 5 Jahre zuzuschütten.
Ich glaube kaum dass einer hier, der die Maschendrahtelemente tatsächlich auf dem Teich hat zu dir sagt mach es.
Abgesehen davon, wie sieht dein Teich in den Blumenbeeten mit Maschendrahtzaun obendrauf aus ? .........

Die Maschendrahtzäune sind nicht gedacht ein Gewicht von 20 - 25 kg punktuell zu tragen.
Deine Lattenkonstruktion wird genauso wie das Drahtelement nachgeben.

Ein Baustahlzaun kann ein Kleinkind vielleicht noch schützen unter der Voraussetzung es ist ein Erwachsener in der Nähe der schnell reagiert.
und ist optisch gerade noch so akzeptabel wenn man sie knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche installiert.
_Bei einem Folienteich zwar ein gewagtes Unterfangen, aber halbwegs aktzeptabel.
Wenn die Breite und Länge zu groß ist muss auch der gestützt werden._​



amselmeister schrieb:


> Einige unser bekannten hatten dazu was gesagt was unsere Meinung dazu etwas änderte.


Das war eine Aussage vom August 15. Jetzt isses 6 Monate später und du bist immer noch nicht schlüssig was du als Sicherung machen möchtest.

In der Frage , sofern der Teich die halbe Größe einer Baustahlmatte übersteigt, sollte es nur schwarz oder Weiß geben.
Zaun, oder kein Zaun. Alles andere ist Quatsch.


gruß
-ae
_der mit dem kostspieligen rostigen Stahlsteckzaun_


----------



## amselmeister (28. Feb. 2016)

wander-falke schrieb:


> Das war eine Aussage vom August 15. Jetzt isses 6 Monate später und du bist immer noch nicht schlüssig was du als Sicherung machen möchtest.



Macht doch nichts oder? Oder muss ich das zu einem bestimmten zeitpunkt wissen.
Damals wollte ich mich früh genug mal schlau machen bzw eine diskusion anstoßen. Warum , das habe ich ja gesagt.
Es war ja eh komemnder Winter und der kleine krabbelt nur , daher war ja eh geplant das im sommer 2016 zu machen.



Du hast dich für die Luxusariante entschieden. Das ist ja auch OK.
Trotzdem möchte ich hier ja so viele Meinungen  und Erfahrungen lesen wie es geht.

Klar ist jede art von Schutz Optisch nicht schön . Da finde ich es egal ob auf den Teich, oder ein Zaun. 

Und in einem Teichforum zu fragen ob ichden zuschütten will finde ich schon etwas, naja , nicht sehr hilfreich

Und ja, das ist noch meine teich so in etwa.
also halten wir fest, ihr findet , eine Konstruktion auf dem teich ist mist.

Also lieber was drumzu. Dann würde ich am liebsten ein Maschendrahtzaun nehmen. 
Da kann man wenigstens durschschauen.
Was haltet ihr denn von diesen Komplett sets? Gibt es da Hersteller etc die besser sind als andere oder bestimmte wo man die finger von lassen sollte?
Taugen diese spezeillen einschlaghülsen was, anstatt Betonieren?


----------



## lollo (28. Feb. 2016)

Hallo, 

wenn es nur etwas vorübergehendes sein soll,  dann schau mal nach so etwas.


----------



## trampelkraut (28. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Andre!

Du hast die Wahl, optischer Perfektionismus  oder Funktionserfüllung. Die Abdeckung oder auch Zaun wird maximal  zwei bis drei Jahre gebraucht, die Kinder lernen wenn man etwas hinterher ist oft  mit 4 Jahren schon das Schwimmen. Bei meinen beiden Enkeln war es jedenfalls so. Mach dir doch einen stabilen Rahmen aus mindestens 50 mm Kanthölzern mit genügend Verstrebungen und befestige eine Estrichmatte drauf. Die gibt es günstig auch in verzinkter Ausführung. Den Rahmen kannst du auf 4 oder 6 Kanthölzern die du in den Boden rammst so befestigen, das er jederzeit leicht abnehmbar ist.Bei der Größe von 1,5 x 2,5 m sollte das kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## amselmeister (28. Feb. 2016)

lollo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn es nur etwas vorübergehendes sein soll,  dann schau mal nach so etwas.



Ja soll nur vorübergehend sein. aber diese matten sind ja extra dünn.
Oder meinst du diese dann auf diesen holzrahmen machen was ich meinte der über den teich soll?

will ja nicht alles schlechtreden ,aber ist einMaschendrahtzaun da nicht so dicker und Stabiler auf einem rahmen als die Matten?


----------



## amselmeister (28. Feb. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Den Rahmen kannst du auf 4 oder 6 Kanthölzern die du in den Boden rammst so befestigen, das er jederzeit leicht abnehmbar is



Ich dachte ja daran den einfach auf die Steine zu legen. Weil wie du ja evtl auf meinen bilder gesehen hast sind da ja Steine drumzu und da ist ja auch die Teichfolie noch, also kann ich da nicht so einfach was "einrammen"


----------



## trampelkraut (28. Feb. 2016)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Ich dachte ja daran den einfach auf die Steine zu legen. Weil wie du ja evtl auf meinen bilder gesehen hast sind da ja Steine drumzu und da ist ja auch die Teichfolie noch, also kann ich da nicht so einfach was "einrammen"



Habe mir deine Bilder angeschaut. Du könntest doch einfach ein paar Betonsteine unter den Rahmen legen.


----------



## S.Reiner (28. Feb. 2016)

Morgen
Der Zaun ist zwar nur für den Lieben Hund aber er kann auch Kinder vor dem reinfallen Schützen


----------



## trampelkraut (28. Feb. 2016)

S.Reiner schrieb:


> Morgen
> Der Zaun ist zwar nur für den Lieben Hund aber er kann auch Kinder vor dem reinfallen Schützen Anhang anzeigen 159773



Aber Reiner dein Hund kann doch bestimmt schwimmen, oder frisst der sonst die Fische?


----------



## S.Reiner (28. Feb. 2016)

Morgen Roland
Nun so ein Zaun kann jeder Basteln der ist nicht Teuer und schützt die Kinder
der Hund  der will immer Baden aber nur im Teich bei den Fischen im Filterteich nicht warum auch immer


----------



## amselmeister (28. Feb. 2016)

S.Reiner schrieb:


> Morgen
> Der Zaun ist zwar nur für den Lieben Hund aber er kann auch Kinder vor dem reinfallen Schützen Anhang anzeigen 159773



Aber der Zaun ist definitiv nicht Hoch genug um zu Schützen. Klar sowas ginge auch aber ein Zaun aus holz verbaut mir die Sicht zu sehr , daher dachte ich Maschendraht weil das durschlässiger ist.

Meine Frau will ja , das wir gar nichts drum machen, weil das Kinder noch mehr anzieht.


----------



## troll20 (28. Feb. 2016)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Meine Frau will ja , das wir gar nichts drum machen, weil das Kinder noch mehr anzieht.


 da bin ich bei ihr. 
Meine Monster mussten von Anfang an mit Teich und ohne Zaun überleben lernen.


----------



## amselmeister (28. Feb. 2016)

JA das war halt auch das Argument meiner Verwanten, sagte ich ja auch in Post 1, darum ging es ja .
weil wir haben ja auch einen Graben hinterm Haus, den können wir auch nicht Absichern. Und wir wohnen auch in der nähe von großen Kanälen.......

Bin mir da nicht sicher was da besser ist, einfach gleich immer mit dem Kind das lernen , oder Schützen.
ich meine Regentonnen haben wir ja auch auf dem Grundstück


----------



## S.Reiner (28. Feb. 2016)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Meine Frau will ja , das wir gar nichts drum machen, weil das Kinder noch mehr anzieht.



Hallo
ja da hat deine Frau recht den Kinder sind echt gut meine sind auf den Zaun und dann nee Arschbombe in den Teich
aber ich habe den Kindern im Alter von 1 Jahr Schwimmen beigebracht und hatte mehr Sorgen um die Koi


----------



## dizzzi (28. Feb. 2016)

Ich denke das die Frage *Teichzaun JA oder Nein* in juristischen Foren sehr gut beschrieben ist. Ich jedenfalls möchte *kein *Kind oder jemand Anderes (Anm.: Ausnahme mache ich bei Einbrechern!), aus meinem Teich, einmal leblos ziehen müssen. Darum habe ich das Grundstück komplett eingezäunt. Natürlich kann ich nicht verhindern, dass jemand mal über die 110 cm klettert und vielleicht...
Aber ich habe wenigstens alles dafür getan, was in meiner Macht steht. Und kommen mal Enkelkinder, wird der Gartenteich natürlich so gesichert, dass nichts passieren kann.

Für mich stellt sich jedenfalls diese Frage nicht, auch wenn es sehr selten zu Unfällen kommt. Aber wenn, dann ist das Geheule immer groß. Ich möchte mir die Situation nicht vorstellen, dass vielleicht das *eigene *Kind mal, durch den *eigenen *Gartenteich, zu Schaden kommt.

LG

Udo


----------



## S.Reiner (28. Feb. 2016)

Ja Udo
Ich stimme dir da völlig zu 
dann bist hoffe ich auf der Sicheren Seite


----------



## S.Reiner (28. Feb. 2016)

Ich mein das muss Reichen der Hund ist zufrieden  
und der Rest hat hier in meinem Garten einen 1.50m Zaun über wunden und das ist ja nun hoch genug


----------



## sugger1234 (28. Feb. 2016)

oder mach einen Weidezaum, da gehen sie nur einmal hin


----------



## trampelkraut (28. Feb. 2016)

S.Reiner schrieb:


> aber ich habe den Kindern im Alter von 1 Jahr Schwimmen beigebracht und hatte mehr Sorgen um die Koi



Das die eigenen Kinder und Enkel sobald wie möglich schwimmen lernen ist natürlich sehr wichtig. Auch unser Grundstück ist eingezäunt, aber es gibt auch ein Hoftor und eine Gartentüre die nicht rund um die Uhr verschlossen sind.  Man kann nie ausschließen das Nachbar- oder fremde Kinder aus Neugierde an den Teich gehen. 100% ige Sicherheit wird es nie geben, man sollte aber alles tun was man kann.


----------



## troll20 (28. Feb. 2016)

Um das mal aus meiner Kindheit zu betrachten :
Mit 2 das Schwimmen gelernt, im See 
Zum See ging es einen Weg mit Stammstufen alle 2 m runter und unten stand eine Dornenhecke ca 1,500 hoch und gut einen Meter dick. Irgendwie hab ich selten die Kurve gekriegt 
Mit 5 waren Zäune von 1m kein wirkliches Hindernis mehr.
Mit 5 haben wir uns auch unsere ersten Flosse gebaut und sind damit zum Nachtangeln raus gefahren. Meist schliefen unsere Eltern den Schlaf der gerechten 
Usw.
Und ich lebe immer noch


----------



## trampelkraut (28. Feb. 2016)

Ja, das waren noch Zeiten, nur die besten kamen durch!

( ich weis ich hab einen seltenen Humor)


----------



## S.Reiner (28. Feb. 2016)

Ich meine da habt ihr beide Recht
denn es kann immer irgendwas Passieren egal wie hoch der Zaun ist
in meiner Jugend sind wir mit einer VW Haube den Kohleberg runter gejagt


----------



## blackbird (28. Feb. 2016)

Sorry Leute!
Die Todesfälle durch Ertrinken sind seit vielen Jahren durch Aufklärung und vernünftiger werdende Eltern auf dem aktuell verhältnismäßig niedrigen Niveau. Zu den Zeiten, als René Schwimmen gelernt hat und Reiner mit Blechteilen Berge runter geflitzt ist, waren sie deutlich höher. Dummerweise trifft natürliche Auslese hier noch nicht so ganz zu, weil Kinder es in dem Alter einfach noch nicht einschätzen können und es ersaufen ja blöderweise nicht die unverantwortlichen Eltern an Kinder statt!
Und natürlich haben es alle, die hier von ihrem bewegten und unbeschwerten Leben aus Seen und von Blechteilen erzählen, überlebt. Die, die nicht überlebt haben damals, sind hier einfach nicht angemeldet...
Viele Grüße
Tim


----------



## lollo (29. Feb. 2016)

amselmeister schrieb:


> will ja nicht alles schlechtreden ,aber ist einMaschendrahtzaun da nicht so dicker und Stabiler auf einem rahmen als die Matten?


Hallo,
ein Maschendrahtzaun besteht aus einzelnen zusammen gesetzten Drähten, der Zaun muss immer gespannt werden.
Eine Matte ist verschweißt und daher schon stabil. Schau dir den Unterschied einfach mal im Baumarkt deines Vertrauens an.


----------



## amselmeister (14. März 2016)

Hallo

wir haben uns nun entschieden einen Zaun um den Teich zu machen.
Kann ich mit dem Zaun auch ich sage mal "Oval" werden?
seht mal in mein Album, das foto 2013 von oben. 
wir wollte halt keinen 4-eckigen kasten als Zaun sondern so gut es geht der Teichform entlang.


Hat jemand Erfahrung welche gut sind oder welche Hersteller eher keine gute Qualität bieten. Es sollte nicht zu teuer werden, aber auch kein Müll sein.

Ich muss da auch wegen der filteranlage und 2 Türen das ganze "Gehege" 3 mal unterbrechen. Geht das so einfach? Also so gesehen 4 einzelne Zäune machen aus dem Set?

Es gibt da ja dieses Fix clip der Firma GEH alberts.
Das ist sehr teuer, aber ist das auch soooo viel besser? Was bringt mir dieses Fix clip System und wie genau werden die anderen festgemacht.

Geschaut habe ich bei ebay aber auch maschendraht24 oder maschendraht-shop
Bei ebay gibt es ja günstige Sets oder auch Sets von diesem "Zaun Nagel" aus Bremen . Der hat anscheint auch Top Qualität. Ich meine 2,8mm dick sind die Drähte alle.

teilweise macht das ja bis 150€ aus, bei einem Set 20m x 1m hoch


----------



## sugger1234 (16. März 2016)

ein Maschendrahtzaun egal welche Höhe ist für Kinder leicht zum darübersteigen, da sind die Maschen einfach zu groß ich würde das Hasenstallgitter nehmen da passen keine Fußspitzen rein und ist nicht so teuer,


----------



## Pokerhecht (16. März 2016)

Moin,
habe aktuell das Thema mit Nachwuchs von 1,5 Jahren.
Im Spielgarten habe ich erst den Zaun gezogen, allerdings bin ich jetzt auf Nummer sicher gegangen!!
Gespannte Stahlseile mit Sicherungsnetz! Da liegt Papa drin ohne naß zu werden
  
(noch im Bau und noch nicht zu 100% gespannt)


----------



## amselmeister (16. März 2016)

sugger1234 schrieb:


> ein Maschendrahtzaun egal welche Höhe ist für Kinder leicht zum darübersteigen, da sind die Maschen einfach zu groß ich würde das Hasenstallgitter nehmen da passen keine Fußspitzen rein und ist nicht so teuer,



Meinst du ? Das andere wollte ich nicht nehmen weil das ja sehr dünn und unstabil ist und ich das ja auch nur an so Latten Nageln kann.
Ich lasse mein Kind ja nicht allein draußen........


----------



## amselmeister (16. März 2016)

Kann ich so einen Maschendrahtzaun auch einfach beliebing kürzen? Also das ich wie gesagt diese einzelnen Felder habe?
Kann ich das einfach abknipsen?


----------



## trampelkraut (16. März 2016)

8 Seiten und 74 Beiträge, 8 Monate Planung für einen Zaun um den Teich. Hoffentlich komme ich nie in die Situation einen Zaun bauen zu müssen. Wenn du noch etwas wartest kann das Kind schwimmen.

( musste ich loswerden, es geht um kleine Kinder)


----------



## ThorstenC (16. März 2016)

oder Fahrrad fahren, Abi, Führerschein gemacht , studiert, verheiratet etc...und Opa kann dann einen Zaun für die Enkelkinder planen.

Ansonsten pro Zaun bei kleinen Kindern...


----------



## wander-falke (16. März 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> 8 Seiten und 74 Beiträge, 8 Monate Planung für einen Zaun um den Teich.



sowas kenne ich nur als Planwirtschaft......und 5 Jahresplan, dann hat er noch 4 Jahre und 4 Monate Zeit........


----------



## amselmeister (16. März 2016)

Würdet ihr mal was sinnvolles Beitragen wären wir schon weiter.

Damals habe ich nur nach eurer Meinung gefragt. Geplant und konkretisiert wird das erst seit einer Woche.


----------



## sugger1234 (18. März 2016)

kannst auch PE Schutznetze verwenden die kannst du dir ein der Größe bestellen wie du es brauchst 
bei schutznetze24.de  z.B.
aber deine Planung über 8 Seiten ist schon heftig wenn das bauen auch so lange dauert wie das Planen buch


----------



## amselmeister (21. März 2016)

wieso was findet ihr immer so schlimm daran mal länger über ein thema zu reden. 
Ich lote halt gerne alle Möglichkeiten aus und informiere mich was es für Möglichkeiten gibt.
Die Urspungsfrage war ja keine "frage nach einem Plan" sondern eine Diskusion ob "ja oder nein"

Das weißt du schon oder?

Dein Schutznetz,  wie soll ich das denn befestigen? Das sollte auch schon Kindersicher sein, das weißt du oder?
Weil dann ich auch Palisaden in den Boden rammen und so eine Rolle Maschendraht lose dran tackern.


----------



## amselmeister (25. März 2016)

Ich müsste meine frage hier nochmal wiederholen , wäre nett wenns einer weiß
Also ob man Maschendraht auch "Oval " verlegen kann.
Im Internet sieht man immer nur das die das gerade verlegen.

wir haben uns nun entschieden einen Zaun um den Teich zu machen.
Kann ich mit dem Zaun auch ich sage mal "Oval" werden?
seht mal in mein Album, das foto 2013 von oben.
wir wollte halt keinen 4-eckigen kasten als Zaun sondern so gut es geht der Teichform entlang.


Hat jemand Erfahrung welche gut sind oder welche Hersteller eher keine gute Qualität bieten. Es sollte nicht zu teuer werden, aber auch kein Müll sein.

Ich muss da auch wegen der filteranlage und 2 Türen das ganze "Gehege" 3 mal unterbrechen. Geht das so einfach? Also so gesehen 4 einzelne Zäune machen aus dem Set?

Es gibt da ja dieses Fix clip der Firma GEH alberts.
Das ist sehr teuer, aber ist das auch soooo viel besser? Was bringt mir dieses Fix clip System und wie genau werden die anderen festgemacht.

Geschaut habe ich bei ebay aber auch maschendraht24 oder maschendraht-shop
Bei ebay gibt es ja günstige Sets oder auch Sets von diesem "Zaun Nagel" aus Bremen . Der hat anscheint auch Top Qualität. Ich meine 2,8mm dick sind die Drähte alle.

teilweise macht das ja bis 150€ aus, bei einem Set 20m x 1m hoch


----------



## wander-falke (25. März 2016)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Kann ich mit dem Zaun auch ich sage mal "Oval" werden?


ich weiß nicht ob DU beim bauen Oval wirst, aber den Zaun an sich kannst du in einem Oval aufstellen.
Man kann alles Bauen,.......
du solltest deine Zaun-Stützen nur entgegen der Zugrichtung des Spannseiles absichern, dann kannst du auch Zick-Zack bauen


----------



## Michael H (25. März 2016)

Hallo

Gute Planung ist alles . Ich hatte ja auch mal einen Zaun / Absperrung geplant ...

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...reiher-bzw-das-keine-kinder-reinfallen.43344/

Wurde dann aber Verworfen , weil ich finde sieht einfach ******* aus . Das muß aber wie immer jeder für sich entscheiden . 
Meine kleine Hexe ist jetzt 9 Jahre alt und kann fast stehn im Teich . Im Sommer wird er fast Täglich benutzt von ihr , von der Seite brauch ich mir keinen Kopf mehr machen .
Ansonsten bin ich wie viele andere hier natürlich auch PRO Teichzaun bei kleinen Kinder'n ..


----------



## sugger1234 (25. März 2016)

ich hoffe das in der Zeit nur  12 Volt Pumpen laufen oder  gar nix


----------



## amselmeister (25. März 2016)

wander-falke schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht ob DU beim bauen Oval wirst, aber den Zaun an sich kannst du in einem Oval aufstellen.
> Man kann alles Bauen,.......
> du solltest deine Zaun-Stützen nur entgegen der Zugrichtung des Spannseiles absichern, dann kannst du auch Zick-Zack bauen



Hallo Andreas.
Nein ich hoffe das ICH nicht Oval werde.
aber ich meinte natürlich den Zaun.

Sehe ich das richtig das ich nach jedem Pfahl biegen kann, sei es 10 Grad oder auch mehr als 90  Grad (wie du das bestimm meist mit dem Zickzack)
Zwischen den Pfählen bleibt es ja bestimmt gerade.

Ich wollte mir ja evtl den "Hochwertigen" Clip Flix Zaun von GAH Alberts holen. Was ich mich nur frage , wie bei den andern Herstellern auch sind dort nur 2 Streben bei. Da frage ich mich. Wozu brauche ich die Streben? Müssen die in jede ecke zur Verstärkung? Weil dann braucht man doch mehr als 2.

Könntest du das hier nochmal erläutern was genau du damit meinst?
"du solltest deine Zaun-Stützen nur entgegen der Zugrichtung des Spannseiles absichern, "

Ich wollte die 2 Tore ja selbst machen . Einschlaghülsen und Holzpfähle und dann einfach ein Tor rein. Sollte das in Kombi mit dem Zaun ohne Probleme gehen?


----------



## Michael H (25. März 2016)

sugger1234 schrieb:


> ich hoffe das in der Zeit nur  12 Volt Pumpen laufen oder  gar nix



Hallo

Hab neben dem Teich einen Hauptschalter , also das Problem besteht nicht


----------



## wander-falke (25. März 2016)

Damit wir mal ca 16.000 Teichianer wissen wovon du sprichst:
http://www.gah.de/media/media/gahredaktion/neuheiten/fixclip_1/375003_EKB_Fix-Clip_pro.pdf

Wenn du diese Anleitung liest, stellst du fest dass in einem bestimmten Abstand eine Strebe einzubauen ist. An Eckpunkten sind 2 Streben einzubauen, und Türen sind grundsätzlich zu verstreben.

Jetzt ein Zitat aus obigem Dokument:

_Tipp: 
Um eine höhere Geflechtspannung zu erzielen, nutzen Sie den Spannkamm. 
Einfach durch eine Masche im Geflecht stecken und horizontal um den Pfosten herum hebeln._
herum hebeln,......Das ist der entscheidende Punkt.
Gerade Zaunverläufe sind durch Streben gesichert, dein Pfosten biegt sich nicht.
Wenn du ein Oval baust ändert sich diese "hebel" Kraft von "gerade" auf "um die Ecke" und dein Pfosten verbiegt sich in Richtung Anfangs und Hebelpunkt deiner Konstruktion.
Also musst du den sich biegenden Pfosten, das ist der zwischen Anfangs und Ende, bei drei Pfosten der in der Mitte, bzw den Hebelpunkt verstärken, entgegen der sich aus deiner Hebelraft (Zugrichtung) bildenden Zugkraft.

 

BTW: Der Zaun hat Querdrähte, die gewiefte Kinder gerne als Kletterstufen verwenden, da der Schuh noch reinpasst.


----------



## trampelkraut (25. März 2016)

Wow, eine wissenschaftliche Abhandlung ist ein Sch**ß dagegen.
Aber gelungen!


----------



## amselmeister (25. März 2016)

wander-falke schrieb:


> BTW: Der Zaun hat Querdrähte, die gewiefte Kinder gerne als Kletterstufen verwenden, da der Schuh noch reinpasst.



Ja ich weiß ,aber ich weiß nichts besseres ausser den, den du hast oder halt Holz (auch nur 90 hoch)

also heißt das, das diese Sets aus ZB 20meter für eine Schnurgerade strecke sind, und darum nur 2 Streben?
Heißt auch das wenn ich aus dem 20m Set ein 4eck mache sollte brauche ich also 8 Streben die ich extra kaufen muss?
Und wenn ich das so machen will wie beschrieben für meinen teich (siehe Galerie) dann brauche ich ja für jeden Pfosten wo ich das Geflecht ein wenig aus der Geraden nehme eine Strebe?

Sprich bei mir wäre das dann 11 Streben ?? 3 Eckpunkte  und 5 "Anfänge"

Ich wollte die Pfähle ja mit den Einschlaghülsen haben, aber ist einbetonieren stabiler?

Ich habe mal ganz "billig" ein bild angefügt . so in etwa soll das, auch wenn es jetzt ZB mit dem Filter ja etwas anders ist,
Das Blaue sind die eck bzw "kurven" oder Endpunkte


----------



## Michael H (25. März 2016)

Hallo
Eigendloch bin ich ja zuständig für Dumme Fragen zu stellen.....
Das hier nun aber jeder Nagel oder Schraube durch gegekaut wird ist schon erstaunlich.


amselmeister schrieb:


> Ich wollte die Pfähle ja mit den Einschlaghülsen haben, aber ist einbetonieren stabiler?


Das ergibt sich doch von selbst .
Schlag halt mal so eine Einschlaghülse innen Boden und mach da 1 m Pfahl oder was auch immer du jetzt nimmst dran und Wackel mal oden dran .
Danach gehste hin und Buddelst ein Loch in etwa 25x25 cm und 30-40 cm tief . Das Verfüllste dann mit Beton und steckst da deine Einschlaghülse ( oder für was auch immer du dich entscheidest ) rein . Nach ein paar Tagen machste da wieder deinen 1 m Pfahl oder was auch immer rein und wackelst da mal dran .

Denke jeder der hier 16 000 User wird wissen was nun Stabiler ist .

So das was von mir , ich hab ja sowie so .


----------



## trampelkraut (25. März 2016)

Michael H schrieb:


> ich hab ja sowie so .



Für das, dass du eigentlich keine Ahnung hast, hast du eigentlich recht viel Ahnung.


----------



## amselmeister (25. März 2016)

Ja habe ich mir schon gedacht mit den Hülse, aber meine Frau wollte das so haben und wenn man so in dem Flyer ließt sollte das ja sehr Stabil sein daher dachte ich , warum nicht.

Das Betonieren sollte ja nun nicht das Problem sein ,das Problem ist eher ob das für mein Vorhaben auch so zu machen ist wie ich mir das vorstelle, bzw das mit den "Kurven" und wieviel Streben ich dann brauche . PUH


----------



## wander-falke (25. März 2016)

Öhm,...
mal wieder eine Verständnisfrage

Wenn du den Zaun wie gezeichnet anbringst gehen deine schönen Dekorationsstücke dahinter unter.
Oder baust du die dann um,.....

Egal.....
Ich finde der relativ zum großen Garten - kleine Teich wird hinter einem 1 m Zaun  optisch noch kleiner , auch durch die Kiesfläche

Kannst du dein Blumenbeet einzäunen, incl Teich ?


----------



## amselmeister (25. März 2016)

Welche Deko meinst du? Ja egal was ich mache das sieht immer ***** aus, auch mit "dem Teichzaun" 
Nein ich baue nix um, nur die Pflanzen, Rosen usw werden alle etwas umgesetzt.
Und durch den Maschendraht kann man ja fast durchgucken daher hatte ich mich ja auch dafür entschiden.

Besser wäre ja diese Estrichmatten -auf-den -Teich Varainte für die Optik einerseits. aber das ist mir immer zu viel Arbeit wenn ich an den teich will. 
Bei jedem Furz muss das dann ab. Pumpe säubern, Pflanzen schneiden, Fische Füttern (ja gut nicht umbedingt)
Und der Teich ansich ist dann verschandelt. 
Und ob dass dann so viel sicherer ist , ist eh die frage. 

Blumenbeet einzäunen, nein das ist viel zu viel. Das geht ja noch viel weiter als das Foto


----------



## Tottoabs (26. März 2016)

Michael H schrieb:


> Meine kleine Hexe ist jetzt 9 Jahre alt und kann fast stehn im Teich . Im Sommer wird er fast Täglich benutzt von ihr , von der Seite brauch ich mir keinen Kopf mehr machen .
> Ansonsten bin ich wie viele andere hier natürlich auch PRO Teichzaun bei kleinen Kinder'n .


Meine Beiden sind 10 und haben beide das Gold Schwimmabzeichen. Teich wurde aber erst gebaut als die beiden Schwimmen konnten.


----------



## krallowa (6. Apr. 2016)

Hier mal kurz ein Bericht über Teich und Zaun nötig oder nicht:

http://www.bild.de/regional/berlin/unfaelle/maedchen-faellt-in-gartenteich-koma-45224032.bild.html

Traurig, aber leider zu oft Realität.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## wander-falke (6. Apr. 2016)

Zwar ein sehr trauriger Anlass, aber das Posting like ich um meine Meinung zu diesem Thema zu positionieren.

PS: Meine Kleine kann zwischenzeitlich schwimmen, aber das ist keine Versicherung!


----------



## amselmeister (9. Mai 2016)

Wollte nur sagen das mein Zaun nun steht


----------



## lotta (9. Mai 2016)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Wollte nur sagen das mein Zaun nun steht



Prima,
zeigst Du uns auch gerne noch Fotos davon?
Bine


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (9. Mai 2016)

krallowa schrieb:


> Hier mal kurz ein Bericht über Teich und Zaun nötig oder nicht:
> 
> http://www.bild.de/regional/berlin/unfaelle/maedchen-faellt-in-gartenteich-koma-45224032.bild.html
> 
> ...



Das ist tragisch.
Keine Frage.
Aber grundsätzlich immer einen Teich zu verteufeln, verstehe ich nicht.

Wie viele Kinder ertrinken in einem Pool?
Wie viele Pools haben einen Zaun?
Oder Regenfässer etc.?
Alleine dieses Jahr sind schon einige Kinder im bewachten Hallenbad ertrunken.

Meine Kinder, mittlerweile 5 und 10, haben von klein auf den Umgang und die Gefahr des Wassers im allgemeinen kennengelernt.
Das mussten sie, da keine 50 Meter von unserem Haus, ein größerer Bach ist, der natürlich nicht eingezäunt ist.
In unserem kleinen Dorf, sind die Kids schon mit 4 Jahren auf der Straße unterwegs.
Also muss ich den Umgang mit Wasser vermitteln.

Mein Kumpel hat einen Zaun um seinen Teich, der knapp ein Meter hoch ist.
Für seinen 3jährigen Sohn kein Problem.
Innerhalb kurzer Zeit hat der einen Weg drüber gefunden.
Sein Trettraktor an den Zaun und schwubs war er am Teich.
Ich finde, dass ein Zaun eine trügerische Sicherheit vermittelt.


----------



## amselmeister (11. Mai 2016)

Teichfreund2011 schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass ein Zaun eine trügerische Sicherheit vermittelt.



Genau das meine ich auch. Aber so hat man wenigstens was getan. 
Ich sehe ja nun schon wie meiner (1,5) schon auf sachen klettert


----------



## mitch (11. Mai 2016)

Hallo Andre,

na der Zaun ist doch klasse geworden  
und noch ein dickes Vorhängeschloss  an die Tür


----------



## amselmeister (11. Mai 2016)

danke

hat etwas gedauert da ich das allein gemacht habe


----------

